# ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 (m7) driver



## gordianknot4 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone could help me where i can find to download this driver please.......? I have a laptop and I just want to format, my problem is I misplaced my driver and I don't know where it is... I try to download ATI website there is no match to my driver. I don't know where I'm going to download..If anyone could know please reply me.. thanks a lot...ray:


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

The 7500 is not a Mobility Radeon card since it is too old to have entered that line. It by itself is too simple as well so whatever unit you have probably has a ATi Radeon 7500. You can find the driver here. One last thing, ATi does not exist any more since AMD bought it back in 2005.


----------

